# Phrag Lynn Evans-Goldner



## johnndc (Nov 30, 2006)

This is the second time the plant has bloomed, and it has a second bud on this spike. It's about an inch and a half across, by an inch and a quarter high (sorry, no cm ruler)







One question I have, it has these dimples on both sides of the pouch - it's no big deal, just wondering if that's a "flaw" as they say. Also, wondering if I should take this in for judging?


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 30, 2006)

That's the first I've heard of the cross. I must say, I like it a lot!


----------



## johnndc (Nov 30, 2006)

It's one of my all-time favs.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 30, 2006)

Happen to know of any growers that carry the cross? It's being added to my 'Cute Pink Phrags to Get' list.


----------



## Heather (Nov 30, 2006)

Check Woodstream?


----------



## blueovalgal (Nov 30, 2006)

Beautiful flower! Is the plant very large?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 30, 2006)

Very sweet. Nice schlimii influence. I see that it was registered by Woodstream, so Heather is right on.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 30, 2006)

I didn't see it on their catalog. I scrolled through kind of quickly, though.


----------



## johnndc (Nov 30, 2006)

Yep, I got one of them from Woodstream, and a second one from Al's Orchid Greenhouse (www.orchidexchange.com) - though I'm pretty sure his came from Woodstream too. It's not a large plant at all, though mine are relatively young - but so far, the leaves are pretty droopy and not terribly long - I bought it because it's small and gorgeous. Though that doesn't mean it won't get bigger over the years.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 30, 2006)

While browsing the Woodstream website, I came across this: http://www.woodstreamorchids.com/phragbesshy1.html
Scroll down to "*WSO 1212 Petit Port (Hanne Popow 'Bull's Eye' x schlimii 'Raspberry Ice')*" and click for the photo. That is no Hanne Popow x schlimii. Looks like they used a "schlimii" Cardinale instead. Thoughts?


----------



## Tony (Nov 30, 2006)

Look at the pic for WSO 1827 Glass Slipper, I'll bet they mixed up the photos of the two.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh wow Tony, that looks dead on. Good eye.


----------



## Mike-RI (Dec 1, 2006)

Very nice flower,good form and nice and flat .....Though the pinch is a fault...I don't thinks it's fatal.... Take it in for judging!!!!!


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 1, 2006)

As cute as the flower is, I would probably consider the pinch to be a fatal flaw. That doesn't mean it isn't worth keeping, it is darn cute. But I don't think I could award it. If it had three flowers, perhaps, and only one was pinched, then maybe.

But, that is why we judge in teams... Some teams might be more lenient than I would be by myself.


----------



## johnndc (Dec 1, 2006)

That's helpful, I wanted honest feedback. Well, if this is the same one that bloomed for me previously - and honestly, I'm having a hard time figuring out which of the two did - then it didn't have the pinch before. Well, I'll see, maybe I'll take it in - otherwise, I can wait for the next flower, maybe it will time itself well for the next judging.

Oh, and I just checked, it seems I got both of my plants from Al's.


----------



## Park Bear (Dec 1, 2006)

it has nice color...I might have to look for one, also


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice flower. I have a couple of plants I got from Bill Gouldner but I think Al's has the largest at a good price. Honestly, if you're in the DC area near Woodstream they might have seen enough of them that they are expecting bigger and better flowers, so it might hurt the awardabioity of the entry.


----------



## slippertalker (Dec 1, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> While browsing the Woodstream website, I came across this: http://www.woodstreamorchids.com/phragbesshy1.html
> Scroll down to "*WSO 1212 Petit Port (Hanne Popow 'Bull's Eye' x schlimii 'Raspberry Ice')*" and click for the photo. That is no Hanne Popow x schlimii. Looks like they used a "schlimii" Cardinale instead. Thoughts?



The ridge running horizontally in the center of the petals shouldn't appear in Hanne Popow or schlimii. This is normally an indicator of longifolium in the parentage much like Don Wimber or Grouville, both of which have longifolium grandparents. The breeders would know for sure, but it looks suspicious. They certainly know what Cardinale is since they show a cross with it on the same list.


----------

